# Does anyone remember the dog fight I had to split up...?



## Guest (May 10, 2009)

Well here's the poor girl that got wounded... the vet said that it was the worst dog bite they'd seen... the main damage was her back leg, it's healing ok and she had her stitches out last week, bless her. I just hope she finds a forever home soon!









The scar.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2009)

Yes
I remember!

And I love those pictures - especially the one of her hiding her little face!!
Bless her!!

Thank you for sharing
love
DT


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2009)

That's how she sleeps! she's lovely


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2009)

Bless her. Glad she is healing well


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2009)

She looks in good condition Tracey! Has there been any interest in her?


----------



## reddogsX3 (May 18, 2008)

awwwwww she is gorgeous...... just send her to montrose we will look after her .....but shhhhhhhh dont tell hubby lol


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

She looks like she's healing well.
She is a lovely looking dog, I hope she gets a foreverhome soon.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> She looks in good condition Tracey! Has there been any interest in her?


No not yet


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

aww shes Beautiful..i really hope she finds a loving home soon xxx


----------



## isadobe (Mar 16, 2009)

She is gorgeous 

how old is she & whats her name ??


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Aaaw Poor Girl. She sure is gorgeous, someone will be very lucky when they give her a forever home


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

Ah poor girl, i hope she finds her special home soon


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2009)

Thanks everyone, I go back on Thursday so I'll find out then if she's got a home or not.



isadobe said:


> She is gorgeous
> 
> how old is she & whats her name ??


She's called Delilah... but we call her "Del" for short lol and she's 2 years old


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

aw shes a beaut! where is she? i am interested in a dobe, is she good with other dogs? did another dog start this fight?? xxx


----------



## isadobe (Mar 16, 2009)

Agility Springer said:


> aw shes a beaut! where is she? i am interested in a dobe, is she good with other dogs? did another dog start this fight?? xxx


I'm not being biased here 

But its rare for a dobe to actually start a fight unless they feel really threatened or cornered


----------



## isadobe (Mar 16, 2009)

RoseForTheDead said:


> Thanks everyone, I go back on Thursday so I'll find out then if she's got a home or not.
> 
> She's called Delilah... but we call her "Del" for short lol and she's 2 years old


She looks an absolute stunner keep us updated please


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2009)

Agility Springer said:


> aw shes a beaut! where is she? i am interested in a dobe, is she good with other dogs? did another dog start this fight?? xxx


The thread about it is here hun; http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-chat/38069-horrible-dog-fight-what-else-could-i-have-done.html

She didn't start the fight, and she's fine with other dogs, she runs around with about 18 of them! lol. She's in Hull. Spayed, vaccinated and microchipped. Her old owners gave her up as they said they couldn't give her what she needed... 
She's a lovely quiet girly


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2009)

isadobe said:


> I'm not being biased here
> 
> But its rare for a dobe to actually start a fight unless they feel really threatened or cornered


Totally agree! 



isadobe said:


> She looks an absolute stunner keep us updated please


Will do 

Another two pics I have of her;








Falling asleep in her basket








Playing with the ball


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

Oh poor girl :'( i am going to have to have serious words with the family, we where looking into rescuing to keep fritha company  i have always wanted a dobe, its a long way for me though and travelling is sometimes a problem, do you have a phone number? thanks

xxx


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2009)

Agility Springer said:


> Oh poor girl :'( i am going to have to have serious words with the family, we where looking into rescuing to keep fritha company  i have always wanted a dobe, its a long way for me though and travelling is sometimes a problem, do you have a phone number? thanks
> 
> xxx


Aww no worries, the phone number is; 01482 823555


----------



## isadobe (Mar 16, 2009)

Any news on Del


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2009)

isadobe said:


> Any news on Del


I'm going today hun, I haven't been for awhile as I've been ill, but back today... so I'm hoping she'll have got a home! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2009)

Fingers crossed here too!
DT


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2009)

Del's STILL waiting !  bless her!! I didn't see her today as she's staying with a member of staff for awhile, keep her out of the kennel type enviroment... I don't know why no one is interested - she's a sweetheart.


----------



## mollyismyworld (May 2, 2009)

Just read this thread...she's a beautiful dog.

I hope she finds a loving home soon. xx


----------

